# problem with Jboss



## samanka80 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello. I am new in Free*BSD*, and I want to know is there a Jboss 4.4 for FreeBSD, and if so where I can find the download and also the installation instructions?? Actually I have been looking for it since yesterday, I haven't found anything. I would really appreciate if anybody can help me, you would really save me. I already have FreeBSD 9 and also the Diablo JDK 3.

Thank you.


----------



## dalecosp (Jul 12, 2012)

```
[514] Thu 12.Jul.2012 12:17:27
[kadmin@forums][/usr/ports]
make search key="jboss" | grep Port:
Port:   jboss-2.4.11_3
Port:   jboss-5.1.0.GA_1,1
Port:   netty-3.2.3
```
Any reason v5 wouldn't work for you?

If it's not in the ports, it's a tad harder; the old "*config;make;make install*" dance with its attendant issues.  FreeBSD does have the entire toolchain


----------

